# Private English/American schools in Spain



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I am researching private English / American schools in Spain but the Spanish Ministry of Education is all in Spanish. Can anyone help?

I want to know what schools are where and their size? The kind of curriculum they follow would also be useful.

Thanks
Dina


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

theresoon said:


> I am researching private English / American schools in Spain but the Spanish Ministry of Education is all in Spanish. Can anyone help?
> 
> I want to know what schools are where and their size? The kind of curriculum they follow would also be useful.
> 
> ...


Can you not google "English/American Schools in Spain and see what comes up - hit the translate button if they're in Spanish??? There are loads in Spain. 100s if not 1000s, there are 6 that I know of in the Málaga region alone

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Try this one
National Association of British Schools in Spain - Nabss
and this one
Schools in Spain - International Schools in Spain


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow! That was fast and exactly what I needed!

Thank you so much
Dina


----------

